# How do you work out volume of corner tank??



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Someone please help!

I've been offered for sale a corner tank but before I agree to how much water I am downgrading too I need to know how many litres it holds.

It's not triangle one its got the 2 big straight sides at the back, then 2 wee sides and then the front.

My tank is 127L I don't want tooo much smaller. But no idea how to work out the size


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Work out the area of the base in cm
Multiply that by the height in cm
Then divide that by 1000


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Im sooo bad at maths how do u do the base  
And why 1000? 
Explain in dummy terms haha


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Get the measurements and I will work it out for you


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

thank you 
he's going to get them for me tomorrow


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

OK

the 2 sides (from the back corner) are 2ft.
The front is 2ft and the cut off cornery bits are 6"
and its 2ft tall.

I worked it out as 2x2ft and halfed it to get a rough estimate and got something like 113 L how far off was I?


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

You are about right at that :thumbup1:


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Great, thanks  Maybe my maths is not too bad afterall :lol:


----------

